# Someone keeps letting my chickens out.



## NubianFan

After losing 16 of my best laying red star hens I have keep my americana's (sp) up in a coop. Before them I had my golden seabright banties in there. This coop is the kind premade for chickens. It has a door that has a closure that is the little bar that goes through the loop, it isn't something a chicken could open, or anything without opposable thumbs. When I had the seabrights in there one morning it was just standing open. I had to wait til they all roosted and catch them and put them back. A couple of weeks later it was standing open again. I decided to just let them stay out this time. Now the Americana's are in there and one morning it was standing open. No chickens are missing and we live way out in the country I don't see who would let them out or why? It is annoying though because if they aren't up at night they get eaten eventually by foxes, possums, coyotes, *****, something.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you put a lock on it? I would try locking it so no one can open it without a key.


----------



## NubianFan

That's a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. It just weirds me out to think someone would bother coming way out to my house to let chickens out... I have wondered if there is some way an animal could be doing it, but it just doesn't seem like they could and if they did, why wouldn't they then eat the chickens. 
It feels more like someone feels sorry for them for being locked up and lets them go, little do they know being locked up saves their life.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, it is amazing what some people think is "right" for an animal. Never mind that they have never owned them in their life.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe a ****.. But I would then think they would eat them or pester them at the least... I agree with the lock.. Or try a double end snap if you have one laying around.. That way if it is opened again after that you know it's a person, not an animal.. :shrug:


----------



## kccjer

Are you sure you are getting it completely latched? We've had that problem before where we just weren't getting it latched properly. It would weird me out too....


----------



## NubianFan

The thing is we never open that particular door. The coop has other access points and we use those to feed and water and gather eggs if there are any, (these chickens are too young to lay yet) So it has been latched except when we have found it open.


----------



## kccjer

Hmmm...lock or double latch then. How strange...


----------



## NubianFan

It is this type of latch


----------



## NubianFan

If I can catch them all on the roost and get them back in, I will lock it. These chickens we bought at a sale about three months ago and they aren't the tamest...


----------



## ksalvagno

You might want to add a latch that you can put a lock on. If you have that latch latched properly, I wouldn't think an animal could open it.


----------



## NubianFan

I have some swing set chain, I thought I could run it through the wire on ether side of the door and lock it together. See if that works. The mesh might be too small for the chain to go through though. if it is I will get a locking latch and put it on the door.


----------



## kccjer

That kind of latch, you know you have it latched. I don't think an animal could get it undone either. Know anyone that carries a grudge? Or kids playing a joke?....not a funny joke in my book tho. Keep us updated.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> You might want to add a latch that you can put a lock on. If you have that latch latched properly, I wouldn't think an animal could open it.


Yah.. I agree here..


----------



## Springbett Farm

***** and possums are pretty crafty with their little 'hands'. I know ***** can open latches. I agree with putting a lock on.


----------



## Goats Rock

Here is a wild idea- a raccoon that someone had as a pet and let go. Now, before you all write me off as a loon, let me explain!
Something kept taking the cat's food dish and hiding it, I was sure it was the dog or my dh playing a trick, (totally out of character, but?)
And, something kept opening the chicken coop- I had a similar latch for their little door to run in and out. The chicken feed sure was getting
spilled a lot, and the water was getting really dirty!

Nope! It was a huge raccoon, carrying the weighted dish down to our lake's shoreline- then soaking each piece of cat food in the water and 
eating it! Turns out, it was pretty tame. (after we caught it, took it to get checked for rabies and distemper because it was too friendly).
Someone must have dumped it. (It is at a wildlife rescue center in Cleve. now).. And our chicken door never has been opened since the **** left! Hmmm??

Maybe a **** is opening your door! Do you have a rooster that would scare it away before it gets inside?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Actually my goats can open a latch like that at the top op a door that is within their fence line. They rattle and work on the door and eventually that latch gets worked up out of position. If it is windy, the door can also open on its own. I had to replace the latch and they still mess with the door.


----------



## MsScamp

NubianFan said:


> I don't see who would let them out or why? It is annoying though because if they aren't up at night they get eaten eventually by foxes, possums, coyotes, *****, something.


Maybe it isn't a 'who' - maybe it's a 'what'? Do you let your goats out to run around without you being right there with them? I would be willing your goats could unlatch that latch. I finally had to chain all of my gates that don't have a spring-loaded slide and put a caribiner on them to keep the snots from opening gates.


----------



## NubianFan

No the goats are never near it, neither are the horses. It is in a completely different area to either of them. 
I can't imagine it being a person I mean I live in the boonies, but I also can't imagine an animal being able to open it.
And as far as I know I don't have any enemies, I am rather boring all in all and usually most everyone likes me.


----------



## MsScamp

I would be willing to bet a raccoon can. They reek havoc with my job on a regular basis by opening gates in between watering fields. They are also very curious and just like messing with stuff.


----------

